# Chicken tonight



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2006)

I was so impressed with Pappy's technique that I had to try it myself.  Bravo Pappy.  I applied a little science to it.  I ran a probe close to the bone and let um go until they hit 195 deg.  That temp was aquired after exacly one hour.  Dome temp ran steady at 350 deg for almost The entire time.   Juices ran clear and under the skin was still very moist.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Looks great but 195º internal?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2006)

Normaly I would not have used a thermometer.  I put it in one of the thighs and just watched were it went.  I also normaly would not have been concerned with dome temp either.  I just wanted to see where the temps landed.  A chicken thigh is probably hard to get a true interanl temp reading.  I could not remember what the USDA recommends so I winged it.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

165ºF is now considered safe by the USDA ~ I would have thought that even though dark meat can take higher internal temperatures, 195º would have been on the dry side myself but hey! Glad it turned out good!  Here’s a link to a recent post on another board concerning the USDA's latest report.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2006)

Good info.  Thanks


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2006)

Man Cliff cooks it to the same temp my wife likes to cook to! Well Cliff if it came out moist, thats all that matters.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

Nice looking thighs Cliff!  Good color!  I usually take chicken thighs to 170*.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 16, 2006)

One note on this now that I think about it.  When I took the lid off and was about to take the chickens off I noticed the probe had come thru the chicken about a 1/4" .  I also remember the temp dropping to 172 deg.  Soooo with that in mind the chicken was most probably at 172.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> One note on this now that I think about it.  When I took the lid off and was about to take the chickens off I noticed the probe had come thru the chicken about a 1/4" .  I also remember the temp dropping to 172 deg.  Soooo with that in mind the chicken was most probably at 172.



As long as you enjoyed the chicken it doesn't matter what the temp was as long as it hit at least 165*.


----------



## oompappy (May 16, 2006)

Nice work Cliff!!! 
It looks like you got the crispy "potato chip" skin  =D> 

I prefer the dark meat well done, comes clean from the bone, 
but still moist. Very difficult to dry out a thigh.

Brisket, butts & ribs are safe to eat at 165 also but most folks 
don't eat 'em that way.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Nice work Cliff!!!
> It looks like you got the crispy "potato chip" skin  =D>
> 
> I prefer the dark meat well done, comes clean from the bone,
> ...


Ha!!  Well that's one I mastered when I 1st started cooking chicken on my 1st kettle back around '80!  :grin:  :grin:  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you still cook them like that?   #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":hr9yb1j7]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you still cook them like that?   #-o[/quote:hr9yb1j7]

YES! He's just got a bigger grill now to cook more of them that way!  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

LOL!!  I bet I can get 60 or 70 thighs on that RK.  I have 2 chimneys, 1 Weber and 1 other but I need a couple more.  Didn't I hear somewhere that someone was giving theirs away??  8-[ 

No, I don't cook them that way anymore.  I use to make this pile of charcoal in the middle and soak it with a half can of lighter fluid.  :lmao:  Let them ash over then spread them out and throw on the chicken pieces, usually hind quarters, and babysit them for an hour while putting out grease fires and drinking beer.  Yeah, they were done all right but in my infancy, I was deathly afraid of the pink chicken.  I just kept backing off on the time and started cooking more indirectly until I got it right BUTT, I was still dumping that fluid on there...  8-[  Then, I found sites like this one and TVWB and these here boys set me straight!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> *I use to make this pile of charcoal in the middle and soak it with a half can of lighter fluid.  :lmao:  Let them ash over then spread them out and throw on the chicken pieces, usually hind quarters, and babysit them for an hour while putting out grease fires and drinking beer.  Yeah, they were done all right but in my infancy, I was deathly afraid of the pink chicken.*



Bill, I think you just brought back memories of everyone on this board!!  Man grilling was such a big deal and challenge back then!  And the marvelous POOF and smell you got when lighting the coals with lighter fluid...........ahhhhhh those were the good ole' days!   :-(


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3kr2feyo] *I use to make this pile of charcoal in the middle and soak it with a half can of lighter fluid.  :lmao:  Let them ash over then spread them out and throw on the chicken pieces, usually hind quarters, and babysit them for an hour while putting out grease fires and drinking beer.  Yeah, they were done all right but in my infancy, I was deathly afraid of the pink chicken.*



Bill, I think you just brought back memories of everyone on this board!!  Man grilling was such a big deal and challenge back then!  And the marvelous POOF and smell you got when lighting the coals with lighter fluid...........ahhhhhh those were the good ole' days!   :-([/quote:3kr2feyo]

Just had to pretend that it was a different type of BBQ sauce! #-o


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1ms0v2qf] *I use to make this pile of charcoal in the middle and soak it with a half can of lighter fluid.  :lmao:  Let them ash over then spread them out and throw on the chicken pieces, usually hind quarters, and babysit them for an hour while putting out grease fires and drinking beer.  Yeah, they were done all right but in my infancy, I was deathly afraid of the pink chicken.*



Bill, I think you just brought back memories of everyone on this board!!  Man grilling was such a big deal and challenge back then!  And the marvelous POOF and smell you got when lighting the coals with lighter fluid...........ahhhhhh those were the good ole' days!   :-([/quote:1ms0v2qf]
POOF!  LMAO!  Yeah, those were the days but you know, that's what I grew up around as did most and it was expected and normal, not that I liked the smell but, if that smell wasn't there, then something was wrong.  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2006)

Damn, what a bunch of idiots we were!


----------



## wittdog (May 16, 2006)

:ghug: That had to be tough to get off your chest. I think we've had a break thur.


----------



## Puff1 (May 16, 2006)

You guys don't use lighgter fluid? #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> You guys don't use lighgter fluid? #-o



We *used* to, DA!  [-X


----------



## Puff1 (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't either, I just haven't been yelled at for a while


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Actually, Puff was counting how many cans of lighter fluid he had left!  :grin:  :grin:  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 16, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1oh9l1yi]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Actually, Puff was counting how many cans of lighter fluid he had left!  :grin:  :grin:  #-o[/quote:1oh9l1yi]
There is 2 in the garage, I use it to light the fire pit :!:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is 2 in the garage, I use it to light the fire pit :!:[/quote:1fyxpywy]
Told ya !!  :lmao:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 16, 2006)

Kerosene and Coleman fuel mixed 25 / 75 works better.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is 2 in the garage, I use it to light the fire pit :!:[/quote:wukq6s5d]

I just received a fire pit for my birthday and it specifically states, "DO NOT USE LIGHTER FLUID".   [-X


----------



## Puff1 (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is 2 in the garage, I use it to light the fire pit :!:[/quote:3eazj9cj]

I just received a fire pit for my birthday and it specifically states, "DO NOT USE LIGHTER FLUID".   [-X[/quote:3eazj9cj]
I used the warning paper to start the first fire  #-o


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just received a fire pit for my birthday and it specifically states, "DO NOT USE LIGHTER FLUID".   [-X[/quote:2ft14chn]
*I used the warning paper to start the first fire*  #-o[/quote:2ft14chn]
No wonder you're livin' in a van down by the De-Troit River!  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Griff (May 16, 2006)

For 15 years my wife and I floated different rivers here. A float plane would drop us off and pick us up a week later. I always took a jug of charcoal lighter fluid. Guaranteed to start a fire in the rain. But I quit using it in my grill years ago.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2006)

The best way and more environmentally friendly way to get a fire going even with wet wood is to throw a road flare into the center of the pile!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I likes some Maker's...but why not really do it up and get a bottle of Bookers!     :grin:


----------



## Green Hornet (May 17, 2006)

AAAAARGH! Corn Whisky is for men.....NOT fires!  
The Fire Marshall won't let me use lighter fluid again  [-X


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> AAAAARGH! Corn Whisky is for men.....NOT fires!
> *The Fire Marshall won't let me use lighter fluid again*  [-X


Now come on!  You can't just tell us that without the rest of the story!! :grin:


----------

